# Swollen molera (soft spot)



## BSeitz04 (Dec 15, 2009)

I have a 21 week old female chi and I just noticed tonight that her little soft spot seems to be slightly swollen. I'm really worried that something might be wrong. She hasn't hit her head that I know of and I watch her very carefully. She's so tiny... only 1 pound 7 ounces. Can this be normal or should I be concerned? She seems to be fine and has lots of energy and a good appetite. Thank you!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

No, a swollen molera is NOT normal. It can mean her brain is swelling. Hydrocephalus comes to mind. I'd have her checked out. They can give her prednisone or another steroid to bring the swelling down before it gets worse. I'd see a vet tonight.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I agree with Brodysmom...doesn't sound very good. It's good she's acting normal but a trip to the vet ASAP is the thing to do. Good luck - I'll be keeping your sweet itty bitty little girl in my thoughts...


----------



## Chi (Jan 14, 2010)

Go to the vet IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

yes , a friend on her lost her pup from what we THINK was a damage to the molera , i'd get it checked out asap! 

good luck


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Please keep us updated, prayers and (((HUGS))) are sent for you and your little one...


----------



## MoochiBaby (Sep 12, 2009)

Go to the vet. I don't think this is normal. It sounds very painful. I hope she feels better.


----------



## L2druid (Dec 28, 2009)

I totally agree, I'd be taking her to see someone quickly. It could be very serious. You're both in my thoughts. Keep us updated!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Hope all is well.

x


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I hope your pup is okay. Have you checked in with your Vet?
Please keep us posted--the members of this board are a very
caring group and we tend to be worriers.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

We don't only worry about our own dogs but eveyone elses too 

x


----------



## BSeitz04 (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm soooo sorry that it's taken me so long to post an update on Angelina, but it's has been crazy lately. Anyway, she's is healthy and fine  Yay!! Her molera wasn't swollen I guess, I just thought it was. Just being an over paranoid chi mommy. Thanks for everyone's kind words and thoughts. We appreciate them very much.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

This is a relief..we do worry...


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

So glad all is okay, better to be safe than sorry ;-)


----------

